# Old camera - How much is it worth.



## Artemis (Jul 28, 2004)

My dad brought home an old camera recently, because it was my grandads, and my nan has given it to me, and my two brothers.

I want to keep it, but im kinda sure my brothers will want the money, so how much is a decent price do you think?

Its a Hakings Camera.
A ReflexType camera, takes 12 pictures 2 1/4" x 2 1/4
On 120 film.

Thats what it says on the box, its in good condition, and is one where you look down through the toop to see the picture.

If you need images, please ask on the forum and I will take some.

If any of you would like to buy it, I would much rather sell it to one of you, than someone of ebay, however, if you can show me an auction for a similar camer on ebay, that would be great, so I can compare prices.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 28, 2004)

Please reply I really need some good advice.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2004)

Is it something like this: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11721&item=3829056287&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW ?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 28, 2004)

It's worth about $10 in perfect condition.  $15 if you have all of the papers and the box it came in.

You should keep it, because you have the double connection with it as you are into photography and it's a family heirloom.  If it still works, try out a few rolls of medium format.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> It's worth about $10



It might be worth more when you keep it and it's memories.


----------



## AIRIC (Jul 28, 2004)

Keep it. I have found old cameras are not worth much. I have over 50 cameras in my collection handed down from my father and grandfather no one could give me enough money for them. 

Eric


----------



## Artemis (Jul 28, 2004)

$10? Oh no Ill buy it of my brothers...I thought it would be like £900...
Ohh ill save it, thanks guys, I really didnt want to sell it.
Thanks alot guys, owe you.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Artemis.  Long time no see (hear)...   

The Haking cameras were made in Hong Kong and it seems to be one of the following:

Halina Viceroy, Kinoflex Deluxe or Votar Flex.  

Either of them are about $10, as ksmattfish pointed out.


----------

